# Space Hulk Brood Lord



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been playing around with a few pieces from the space hulk set. I'll also be working on the terminators soon.


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

That is Su-Weet!

Of course, on closer inspection, I think that is SWEET!

Well done, an interesting paint scheme, I like the contrast between the skin and carapace, as well as the soft tissue underneath.

E


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a wonderful paint-job. The pale blue/grey is a fantastic colour, and as said already goes really well with the bright blue and the pale carapace. This is my kind of paint scheme.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Great jo, i like the color schema


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

excelent job dude, keep it up.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Great paint job there pal. +rep for you...


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great paint Job! +rep


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

I have to say the color scheme looks great with that pale blueish grey skin and blue combo. I can't wait to see what you do do to the terminators.


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably the best nid scheme i've seen. Its unusual as you don't really see that colour. It really works!


slappy


----------



## Dannijt (Sep 20, 2009)

i really love the scheme and how well you;ve done it, great job


----------



## Arkanah (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow I love this, great job! Not colours I would have ever thought of for Tyranids, but they look fantastic. Really well painted :good:


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

you know man proper is all i can say :victory:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Perfect , matches the feel of SH i think..+rep


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

excellent work man, i really like the colour scheme you've chosen. i think it's much better then the levitathan scheme that GW uses. that mini is a fantastic sculpt though and you sir have enhanced it! +Rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Great work.
Rep


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

That is an amasing paint job dude.
I also love that model more than the original broodlord. Gonna have to get my hands on one.
I'm gonna jump on the Repwagon here!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot people. I'm glad you like the scheme, its something I came up with 6 years ago for my nids army. here's a pic of the army if anyone is interested:


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW!!!
Is it against some kind of rule to rep twice???

*Edit* WOW!!!! I dont know how much rep i need to spread around before i can rep you again, but i have been giving it a red hot go!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice job! The talons look particularly well done. Good attention to detail:victory:


----------



## noahms456 (Jun 23, 2009)

The tongue is especially nicely done.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

can i ask what colours you used titan?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We NEED more pics of that army. Particularly the hive tyrant. Very impressed.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

Why does all Space Hulk stuff look so good? THis is awesome


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> We NEED more pics of that army. Particularly the hive tyrant. Very impressed.


Seconded! I want to see the Tyrant and the Zoans mostly. Want to scratch build my other two Zoans but not quite sure how to start that. Seeing those up close would be a help.


----------

